# Blistered hands from climbing



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

This has been the Summer of the Monkey Bars for my 5.5-year-old, and she keeps getting (painful) blisters on one of her hands...like, right now, there is a new one, and two old ones still looking red. It seems like she should have formed calluses by now. Any ideas on what to do about them? I was thinking she needs to wear something on her hands, but I have no idea what would do the trick without making it harder to grip.


----------



## chicagomom (Dec 24, 2002)

Bicycle gloves?


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

I would not put gloves on her. Its too easy for gloves to slip off, and she will fall.

My seven yo. DS is monkey bar enthusiast (does them front and backwards, fast -- his friends say he is just like a hummingbird!) He gets nasty bloody blisters. His advice is that she should take 2 days off when her hands hurt too much, and then try again. I have to say though, that he doesn't always follow his own advice!

I cringe a little with empathy, when I see it. But I don't think its really going to hurt anything.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

I have them take time off from the monkey bars. I have them soak in the bathtub to get the hands clean and soft. Then I cover with gauze and neosporin, changing a few times each day and before bed. I give Tylenol for pain too so they don't pick at them.


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

Soft skin is bad for forming calluses. But she just might have skin that's too soft.

There's a product called New Skin, that helps with the ripped blisters. It's like a bandage, but won't really come off right away. If you know she's not going to stay off the hands, I'd inspect the blisters at night and probably drain them with a sterilized pin, then put some new skin on when she goes out to play.

Hopefully she'll get calluses although it takes a while. And if the calluses get too thick, they need to be shaved or they'll rip off(and that hurts way more!). If it hurts enough, they'll stay off it anyway.

This is experience from flying trapeze classes, which is just the adult form of monkey bars!


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2006)

I was a competitive gymnast and I can still feel the stinging pain of having 'rips'. But we were forced to keep training even when large coin-sized blisters were bleeding--damn!
BUT, if she's not complaining then I don't think you need to worry about it. If they start hurting her badly enough she will stop until they feel better. If you want you could purchase a pair of 'grips' at your local gymnastics club. they will help her to still have control but will add a second 'skin' to the volitile parts of her hand. But I'm not sure I'd've had the self control to stop; fish them out of my bag; put them on; fasten the buckles and then get on the monkey bars, so they may be a waste of time.
Calendula cream will work well to soften skin and lavender essential oil will soothe, but I highly recommend not doing anything. Her blisters will turn into callouses soon and then she'll be able to spend even more time on the bars without pain.

Best,
p


----------



## kirstenb3 (Aug 30, 2004)

It's not good to drain blisters. The stuff inside the blister is there to help the body heal. I loved the monkey bars and was also a gymnast and blisters didn't keep me from my fun, the grips (mentioned before) helped.


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow, thanks, everyone! Lots of helpful advice. I think Grace would be traumatized if I told her to stay off the bars, but she does stop when it hurts too much. She would probably wear the grips. I'll try giving it some time and treating her hands.


----------

